# 2009 Nissan Maxima Revealed



## wohho (Mar 18, 2008)

2009 Nissan Maxima Revealed










Gah! I don't know what to say about this, the new Maxima pics just came out and everything BUT the nose is awesome, those headlights hurt my eyes.

"Looks like despite an embargo officially dropping sometime tonight or tomorrow on the 2009 Nissan Maxima, the covers have been lifted a bit early. After the new Maxima teaser shots we showed yesterday that gave us absolutely nothing, we're glad to finally have the official pics. We'll have a full set of live photos tomorrow at the official New York Auto Show unveil."​
2009 Nissan Maxima Revealed (Jalopnik)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

What the heck is that?...j/k

I have mixed feelings on it. I like the interior though and prefer the Infiniti-_esque_ design.


----------



## Sal Collaziano (Mar 31, 2008)

Most people around the net are very impressed with the interior - but aren't crazy about the exterior. I'm the oddball because I love the whole thing. This new model has a very smooth, classy look to it. While everything else is becoming sharp-edged, this stands out as smooth.. I like it.. A lot..


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

*In the words of the famous "Borat" "I like,High Five"*

I like this new generation.Took a few days to get use to when teaser shots came out.I can't wait to test drive this summer.The only dissapointment is the selection of the engine.I thought Nissan would had gone to the 3.7L engine for more horsepower but I think that will be instore for 2011 which Nissan seems to upgrade horsepower about every two years after they roll out a newer model.But from reading they couldn't upgrade the engine due to the CVT transmission.

I like the new Music Box hard drive system and new look cockpit.Bigger tires, I wonder who the tires are made by.I'm guessing not Goodyear this time around.The front grill is still reminiscent of the 6th generations.The rear reminds me of the Altima.But I like the model with the rear spoiler.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You know what it is I don't like?

The grill. I think the grill really messes with the lines of the rest of the car.
Rectangle grill while the rest of the car is nice and smooth.


----------



## Sal Collaziano (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You know what it is I don't like?
> 
> The grill. I think the grill really messes with the lines of the rest of the car.
> Rectangle grill while the rest of the car is nice and smooth.


Hmm.. I don't feel that way - but if it sticks out to you, than it likely does so for many other people. I wonder what types of aftermarket grilles we'll be seeing. Maybe something to smooth it out...


----------



## gopack504 (May 22, 2008)

I have never been much of a Nissan fan, but the new Maxima has me thinking about taking one for a spin when I shop for a new car in the next year or so. I really like to new design. It looks like Nissan is trying to make the Maxima a sporty luxury sedan.

Does anyone know if Nissan is thinking about putting a hybrid engine in the Maxima like they did with the Altima? If yes, I would wait until they come out with a hybrid version.


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

I doubt it, rumor has it that they will introduce a diesel engine for thr future Nissans.


----------



## gopack504 (May 22, 2008)

DConrad2007 said:


> I doubt it, rumor has it that they will introduce a diesel engine for thr future Nissans.


That would be good too. If the diesel engines will be anything like the clean diesels that VW is putting in its cars, which they did with the Jetta this year, then future Nissans will probably have an est. mpg in the 30-40 range.

Since I posted earlier I noticed online that Nissan is putting a hybrid in either the Infiniti G or M series cars. Hopefully it will be the G.


----------



## DConrad2007 (Nov 25, 2007)

But adding diesel next year might not be a good idea.Have you seen the price of diesel?Almost $5 a gallon here in DC.Normally diesel was always cheaper than gas but what has happened?


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

BLECHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## al12 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm curious is that car realy burn only in city19 mpg and 26 mpg on highway
IF someone buy this car please sheare your opinion with us 

And one more thing, eveyones writes that this generation have a greate plastics and all interior. IS it realy thruth???

ALOHA


----------

